# Knife Skills



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2020)

I was making some Jambalaya yesterday cause that's what the wife wanted, so I prepped my knife and proceeded to prepare the chicken thighs,  Had 6 nice ones but buy the time I was almost done the edge had gotten a little slow or dull. As I cleaned the knife to hit it with the rod again it came to me that the plastic board was why I was doing this again, so I slowed down and the only part of the knife I allowed to touch the board was the tip, guess what, sliced everything else up and the knife was as sharp then as when I started. also had no vegetables that stayed links together by a little bit that the knife failed to cut completely thru. At 58 years old I have done a bunch of cutting and sharpening and wish I had read or learned this 40 years ago. So if your like me and let the full length of the blade hit the board stop it and try letting the tip only touch and vary your angle and stroke of the knife so it works for you. I dice the trinity into 1/4" - 5/16" so I can get a little of everything in a spoon for a bite so there's a lot of cutting. Also sausage gets quartered then into 5/16" - 3/8" dice. Also another first, Baked roux , yep super easy 90 minutes total stirring every 30 minutes in a 350 degree oven . will add a picture from my phone .


----------



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2020)

And now cleaning the mess up from the stove, would love to have the smooth surface for clean up but your not supposed to use cast iron on them, I will continue to scrub the old gas stove lol


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 16, 2020)

I use cast iron on our cooktop with no issues. Just have to be careful not to drop the cast iron on it.

 I will say about a cooktop is a pita to clean. 

And the jambalya looks great


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 16, 2020)

looks tasty, yeah plastic is no good for your knives edge, that's why I like my wooden board


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice Post   Looks great  and some helpful info

Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 16, 2020)

It looks great and good tip on the cutting.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 16, 2020)

Great knife tip and a great looking roux.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks Great, Mike!!
I always wondered about my plastic cutting board, but it seems rather soft.
Thanks for the Tip!!

Bear


----------



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2020)

Guys/girls I was shocked , I kinda stroked the stuff as I went to set the point down then pulled the knife thru the meat/veg , cut after cut was great and no dull knife


----------

